# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ενεργοποίηση Voda - ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ

## InTranceWeTrust

Πρώην πελάτης VDSL Cyta.

Χτες το απόγευμα, χωρίς ειδοποίηση, κόβονται οι υπηρεσίες.  

Μετά από επικοινωνία με τεχνικό τμήμα με ειδοποιούν ότι θα γίνει μετάπτωση και να βάλω τον καινούργιο εξοπλισμό, τον οποίο είχα παραλάβει κάνα εξάμηνο πριν.

Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω συνδεθεί και μου φαίνεται ότι θα πάρει μέρες η μετάπτωση. 

Έχω μιλήσει πολλές φορές με τ.υ. και κάθε φορά μου λένε περίμενε 5 - 10 λεπτά !

Έχει κάνεις παρόμοια εμπειρία ? Μου φαίνεται θα ζητήσω φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο

----------


## paanos

Για να αλλάξεις πάροχο μπορείς να το κάνεις αφού ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση και ατελώς εντός 2 μηνών.
Πρέπει όμως να ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση, άρα περιμένεις. Επειδή ουσιαστικά είναι φορητότητα, πολύ συχνά υπάρχουν θεματακια κατα τη διαδικασία.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

Ο νόμος της  φορητότητας όμως αναφέρει ότι θα μείνω χωρίς υπηρεσίες ελάχιστες ώρες, όχι μέρες. αυτό είναι βάση καταγγελίας

----------


## paanos

Διαρκεί ώρες (ίσως και καθόλου) εκτός αν παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα. Για τις μερες που υπάρχει πρόβλημα δεν θα πληρώσεις πάγιο.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

Υπηρεσίες θέλω, όχι να μην πληρώσω μέρες παγίου. Αυτήν την περίοδο σχεδόν όλοι δουλεύουμε από το σπίτι. Μάλλον για καταγγελία άμεσα θα πάω, αφού ούτε ειδοποίηση για μετάπτωση είχα. Σχεδόν 24 ώρες μετά και ακόμα τζίφος από υπηρεσίες.

----------


## paanos

Η επιστολή μαζί με τον νέο εξοπλισμό έπρεπε να σου ερθει, ίσως να ήταν και στο pdf του λογαριασμού σου.

----------


## griniaris

Σε πρωην cyta γραμμη που εγινε vodafone , 

1) και οι λογαριασμοι το ανεφεραν , 
2) και sms ηρθε τον Απριλιο   ( που ξαναστειλανε sms οτι αναβαλεται προσωρινα ) 
3) και sms ηρθε παλι για 16/6/2020 η νεα αλλαγη . 

Μηπως εχεις λαθος κινητο στα στοιχεια του λογαριασμου σου και δεν ερχονται οι ειδοποιησεις?

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

> Η επιστολή μαζί με τον νέο εξοπλισμό έπρεπε να σου ερθει, ίσως να ήταν και στο pdf του λογαριασμού σου.


Ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε πριν 6 μήνες. έχω και σχετικό θέμα στο forum https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...r-tp-link-100v



> Σε πρωην cyta γραμμη που εγινε vodafone , 
> 
> 1) και οι λογαριασμοι το ανεφεραν , 
> 2) και sms ηρθε τον Απριλιο   ( που ξαναστειλανε sms οτι αναβαλεται προσωρινα ) 
> 3) και sms ηρθε παλι για 16/6/2020 η νεα αλλαγη . 
> 
> Μηπως εχεις λαθος κινητο στα στοιχεια του λογαριασμου σου και δεν ερχονται οι ειδοποιησεις?


σωστό κινητό έχω. λογαριασμούς λαμβάνω. ειδοποίηση δεν ήρθε

----------


## paanos

Στο θέμα του εξοπλισμού λες αυτό:



> Δεν έχω υπογράψει κάτι. Μου έστειλαν επιστολή περί μετάπτωσης στην Vodafone.
> Που αναφέρθηκε ότι το δίνουν ? Ποιο μοντέλο είναι ?


Άρα είχες ενημέρωση για την μετάβαση.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

> Στο θέμα του εξοπλισμού λες αυτό:
> 
> Άρα είχες ενημέρωση για την μετάβαση.


ναι πριν 7 μήνες χωρίς ημερομηνία. τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό ?

----------


## paanos

Η επιστολή που σου έστειλαν δεν είχε ημερομηνία για τη μετάβαση (μετάπτωση), το νέο σου πρόγραμμα, και το δικαίωμα σου για καταγγελία της σύμβασης εντός κάποιων ημερών (νομίζω 60) από την μέρα της μετάβασης; 
Αυτή ήταν η ενημέρωση, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις τις ανεβαλλαν ενώ σε άλλες ολοκληρώθηκαν κανονικά.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

> Η επιστολή που σου έστειλαν δεν είχε ημερομηνία για τη μετάβαση (μετάπτωση), το νέο σου πρόγραμμα, και το δικαίωμα σου για καταγγελία της σύμβασης εντός κάποιων ημερών (νομίζω 60) από την μέρα της μετάβασης; 
> Αυτή ήταν η ενημέρωση, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις τις ανεβαλλαν ενώ σε άλλες ολοκληρώθηκαν κανονικά.


εξακολουθώ και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις ? 

θέλεις να μου πεις ότι σου φαίνεται λογικό/ βάσιμο 6 μήνες μετά από μια επιστολή να κόβεις, εν μέσω περιοριστικών μέτρων covid19, το internet κάποιου χωρίς πρότερη ενημέρωση ?

----------


## paanos

> θέλεις να μου πεις ότι σου φαίνεται λογικό/ βάσιμο 6 μήνες μετά από μια επιστολή να κόβεις, εν μέσω περιοριστικών μέτρων covid19, το internet κάποιου


Δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό, και αυτοί το κατάλαβαν και ανεβαλλαν όσες μεταβάσεις ήταν μέσα στο διάστημα της καραντίνας. 



> χωρίς πρότερη ενημέρωση ?


Σε όλους τους πελάτες που έχει γίνει/έχει προγραμματιστεί η αλλαγή έχουν σταλει οι ενημερώσεις που είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω, και στον λογαριασμό τους, και σε ξεχωριστή επιστολή και με sms σε περίπτωση αναβολής. Εννοείται πως δεν θέλω να σε βγάλω τρελό, αλλά σίγουρα σε κάποια φάση (συνήθως 2 μήνες περίπου πριν από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής) ήρθε η επιστολή με την ημερομηνία μεταβασης και μερικές "οδηγιες"/ πληροφορίες για την μετάβαση.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι το ίντερνετ αυτό τον καιρό είναι απαραίτητο αλλά ιδίως τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ούτε εσύ κάτι ούτε αυτοί. Και εταιρία να άλλαζες πάλι δεν σου εγγυάται κανείς ότι η φορητότητα θα ολοκληρώνοταν χωρίς θέματα.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

> Δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό, και αυτοί το κατάλαβαν και ανεβαλλαν όσες μεταβάσεις ήταν μέσα στο διάστημα της καραντίνας. 
> 
> Σε όλους τους πελάτες που έχει γίνει/έχει προγραμματιστεί η αλλαγή έχουν σταλει οι ενημερώσεις που είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω, και στον λογαριασμό τους, και σε ξεχωριστή επιστολή και με sms σε περίπτωση αναβολής. Εννοείται πως δεν θέλω να σε βγάλω τρελό, αλλά σίγουρα σε κάποια φάση (συνήθως 2 μήνες περίπου πριν από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής) ήρθε η επιστολή με την ημερομηνία μεταβασης και μερικές "οδηγιες"/ πληροφορίες για την μετάβαση.
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι το ίντερνετ αυτό τον καιρό είναι απαραίτητο αλλά ιδίως τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ούτε εσύ κάτι ούτε αυτοί. Και εταιρία να άλλαζες πάλι δεν σου εγγυάται κανείς ότι η φορητότητα θα ολοκληρώνοταν χωρίς θέματα.


Αρχικά δεν βγάζω άκρη με σχόλια " σίγουρα σε κάποια φάση (συνήθως 2 μήνες περίπου πριν από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής) ήρθε η επιστολή με την ημερομηνία μεταβασης και μερικές "οδηγιες"/ πληροφορίες για την μετάβαση." όταν αυτό το έχουμε συζητήσει από τον Δεκέμβριο 2019 !

Νομίζω ότι μπορώ/ ήδη κάνω α) καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ β) αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## paanos

Στο πολύ περίπου αφού δεν ξέρουμε τις ημερομηνίες το μέτρημα βγαίνει. 
Ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός τον Δεκέμβριο (μαζί με την επιστολή*), και 3 μήνες μετά** θα γινόταν η αλλαγή. Λόγω της καραντίνας, πήρε παράταση 2 μήνες*** και έγινε τώρα.

*Η επιστολή πήγε σε όλους όσους προγραμματίζεται η μετάβαση 
**Η επιστολή έχει ένα διάστημα στο περίπου 2-3 μήνες από την ημερομηνία της αποστολής της
***Όλες οι αλλαγές το τελευταίο δίμηνο είχαν αναβληθεί για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο, ότι δηλαδή μπορεί κατά τη διαδικασία να προκύψει πρόβλημα.

Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ; μπορείς να κάνεις. Θα εγκριθεί; Όχι, εκτός αν καταφέρεις να αποδείξεις ότι η επιστολή με την ημερομηνία/δικαιώματα σου δεν έφτασε ποτε.
Αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο, μπορείς να κάνεις αφού η μετάβαση έχει γίνει και όπως έλεγε στην επιστολή έχεις δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης αζημιως.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

> Στο πολύ περίπου αφού δεν ξέρουμε τις ημερομηνίες το μέτρημα βγαίνει. 
> Ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός τον Δεκέμβριο (μαζί με την επιστολή*), και 3 μήνες μετά** θα γινόταν η αλλαγή. Λόγω της καραντίνας, πήρε παράταση 2 μήνες*** και έγινε τώρα.
> 
> *Η επιστολή πήγε σε όλους όσους προγραμματίζεται η μετάβαση 
> **Η επιστολή έχει ένα διάστημα στο περίπου 2-3 μήνες από την ημερομηνία της αποστολής της
> ***Όλες οι αλλαγές το τελευταίο δίμηνο είχαν αναβληθεί για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο, ότι δηλαδή μπορεί κατά τη διαδικασία να προκύψει πρόβλημα.
> 
> Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ; μπορείς να κάνεις. Θα εγκριθεί; Όχι, εκτός αν καταφέρεις να αποδείξεις ότι η επιστολή με την ημερομηνία/δικαιώματα σου δεν έφτασε ποτε.
> Αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο, μπορείς να κάνεις αφού η μετάβαση έχει γίνει και όπως έλεγε στην επιστολή έχεις δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης αζημιως.


To "***Όλες οι αλλαγές το τελευταίο δίμηνο είχαν αναβληθεί για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο, ότι δηλαδή μπορεί κατά τη διαδικασία να προκύψει πρόβλημα." από που πηγάζει ?

----------


## paanos

αλλάξανε ημερομηνία (ενημέρωσαν με sms) σε όσες μεταβάσεις θα γινόντουσαν το διάστημα της καραντινας.
Και αυτοί ξέρουν ότι η διαδικασία μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα γιατί πρέπει να κάνουν όλη την φορητότητα και σαν δότες και σαν δεκτες και σε 1000+ άτομα ανά φορά.

----------

